# Getting out?



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone been on the Gulf lately to enjoy this gorgeous weather?! I've been working Little Lagoon and Mobile bay, but I couldn't resist and took my micro into the gulf today. No fishing luck, but I did manage a couple LSU spring breakers .
With the way this spring has gone, I can't wait to get deeper into summer


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Any pictures of the LSU spring breakers?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, no. My camera was left at the ramp [smiley=1-doh.gif]

Yes, I know [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

The Mississippi Sound area and islands are looking good for the summer time. As well as the Louisiana marshes!


----------

